
My ambivalent view on Vim superintelligence, contrasted with GNU Emacs - sabarasaba
https://utcc.utoronto.ca/~cks/space/blog/unix/VimSmartsVsGNUEmacs
======
iLemming
Try Spscemacs. you'd be amazed.

